# red pee



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

I was reading the post of the goat going down in back hips and wondered, then , what can cause red pee.

I remember seeing orangeish spots that I was pretty sure were pee spots in my pen a while back and wondered what it was. We had copper bolused and wormed. Would it be from a goat chewing a bolus? 
I think half of the girls chewed at least one. :/ I told my DH that we won't know how much good it does cause we don't know how many got chewed. We now have a tool so hope it goes better in the fall.
Then, the after affect of the bolus - On one of the dairy girls, definately straighter front legs. I thought she just had legs like her dad.. I guess he needed to be bolused and I thought his legs were just not good.

Also- can I bolus this springs babies now? Some are 50 some and one is 60 some lbs. 
The one that was black is looking reddish, already.

Pam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://kinne.net/redurine.htm
One reason is certain plants can cause a red urine
Liver Fluke can also cause red urine as well as urinary calculi and urinary infections-
Cassia plants, tansy ragwort and Red Maple (Acer rubrum) can cause red urine, as well as some others.

Make sure he does not have access to plants - only hay, do not give water bottles to drink, I doubt he has liver Fluke at this young age

I think I would watch exactly what the goat eats, and see if it goes away in a few days- if not you may want to contact your vet to see if there is a urinary issue.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

From an older article on red urine:
If you notice a goat urinating red there are three general considerations. It may be blood, hemoglobin or myoglobin that is discoloring the urine. In order to determine which it is requires some laboratory examinations. You need to collect a urine sample and examine it under a microscope. Are there red blood cells present or not? If red cells are present, then you would expect bleeding to be present somewhere in the urogenital system. In females, you have to rule out the reproductive tract as the source of blood. Has she recently freshened or recently bred? Is there a vaginal lesion? If you rule out the reproductive system, then the urinary system is suspect. Sources of urinary bleeding can be the urethra, bladder or kidney. If the red urine is only at the start of urination, then suspect the lesion to be in the urethra. If red urine is present throughout urination then there may be either a kidney or bladder problem. Causes of bleeding into the urinary system are wide and varied. How long the bleeding has occurred, for example, can help rule in or out acute or chronic problems. Urethral causes of bleeding can include calculi, trauma, urethral infection and tumors. Bladder causes of bleeding can include coagulation problems, tumors, calculi or cystitis. Kidney bleeding can be associated with infection, trauma, calculi and vascular diseases. Many different diagnostic techniques may be necessary to diagnose each of these problems.

Another common cause of red urine is hemoglobin (blood pigment) in the urine. In this case, the red blood cells are being destroyed while circulating and the hemoglobin is released into the circulation. In turn, the hemoglobin is filtered by the kidneys and is excreted into the urine. In this case, there will not be any red blood cells when the urine is examined. Causes could include certain toxic agents such as copper toxicity or onion toxicity.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Five or six months old here for copper bolus


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh boy! Its in the doe pen. Shortly before kidding the fiber girls got copper bolused and wormed. I couldnt' figure out who was putting out the red. I remember that most had kidded already. I suppose that would have been good to remember in the original explanation (sorry). Its been busy so I hadn't thought of the red again until it was mentioned in the other thread. I guess I will need to spend time in the pen to look for any more subtle signs of discomfort. I havent' seen any red spots for some time, though. :/
Thanks for the info Sondra.
More for my file.
Pam


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Pam

Yes at sometime during our woes I noticed 1x she had dark brown urine she did eat a copper bolus maybe all of them but I also must note she hadent been drinking (dehydration) and this is the doe that been showinf signs of heat all week then clear sticky vagianal discharge noted Sunday night so it could been from heat cycle will never know I guess?


----------

